# applet: permission exception obwohl signiert



## comby (30. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

bei meinem applet bekomme ich folgenden fehler, obwohl das applet signiert ist.


```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.io.FilePermission <<ALL FILES>> execute)
```

Ich führe die datei 'ping.exe' auf den clienten aus. 

Komischerweise funktioniert die runtime exec wenn ich das applet direkt aufrufe. 

Also direkt beim applet start funktioniert das ausführen der .exe. Später wenn ich es aus einer methode aufrufen will, bekomme ich die exception.

Die .class liegt in einer .jar unterhalb von 3 ebenen (com/bla/bla/*.class)..

woran kann das liegen?


----------



## Wildcard (30. Jul 2007)

comby hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Also direkt beim applet start funktioniert das ausführen der .exe. Später wenn ich es aus einer methode aufrufen will, bekomme ich die exception.


Was soll denn das bedeuten?


----------



## comby (30. Jul 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> comby hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim start des applets (laden der init) funktioniert der befehl:


```
Runtime r = Runtime.getRuntime();
Process p = r.exec("ping 127.0.0.1 -n 20 -w 100");
```

Wenn ich diesen später aus einer methode her aufrufe (z.b. nach einer bestimmten aktion) nicht mehr (exception).


----------



## wayne0101 (1. Aug 2007)

hast du den systemcall (der aufruf von ping.exe mittels Runtime.exec(...)) in einer PrivilegedAction gekapselt? wenn nein, dann versuch es mal, nachdem du deinen call durch folgende zeilen ersetzt hast:


```
Process p = (Process) AccessController.doPrivileged(new PrivilegedAction(){
    public Object run(){
        return Runtime.getRuntime().exec("ping 127.0.0.1 -n 20 -w 100");
    }
});
```

viel glück

wayne


----------

